# DMI2 getting blocks



## Angelo777 (Apr 28, 2016)

dose anyone know what time they start posting blocks for the next day or the same cause I been Refreshing the app none stop I work out of Miami Gardens I would be happy with just 3 4 blocks a week is there something I don't know ?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Angelo777 said:


> dose anyone know what time they start posting blocks for the next day or the same cause I been Refreshing the app none stop I work out of Miami Gardens I would be happy with just 3 4 blocks a week is there something I don't know ?


 Yeh, what you need to know is blocks are scarce and even harder to score than the last time you posted such a request!

You won't get any specifics anymore on drop times here as it takes a lot of effort just to figure out that information. Plan to spend a LOT of hours fishing for blocks and mostly 3 hour blocks.
Next day blocks are even fewer but those times haven't changed. Lucky to see 1 or 2 of those a day, most of the time it's just one, and forget grabbing one unless you're rooted and playing the auto grab game.

I'll give a hint.....start fishing very early in the morning before the sun comes up!

Yep.....it sucks!


----------

